

MSFT + OpenID First Step: HealthVault - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/23/microsofts-first-step-in-accepting-openid-signons-healthvault/

======
jrockway
Yeah, healthcare and banking is not really what OpenID is for. I don't really
want to trust Verisign AND my bank/insurance company with all my money and all
my personal information. The more companies along the authentication chain,
the easier it is to compromise my account.

OpenID is for random blogs where creating an account isn't worth your time,
but it would be nice to have your reputation follow you there. If somebody
hacked my Hacker News account, I wouldn't really care. That's what OpenID is
for.

